# Sticky  2017 Photo Contest Winners Gallery



## swishywagga

Congratulations Leo The Golden!.


----------



## Ivyacres

*February*

*Theme:* *Love is in the (h)air' - g**olden cuddly, snuggly pics*

*Kalhayd*


----------



## Ivyacres

*March

Theme: My Favorite Thing(s)

Rob's GR's









*


----------



## Ivyacres

*April

Theme: Begging Face

3Pebs3








*


----------



## Ivyacres

*May

Theme: I Think I Can Fly

Sweet Girl*


----------



## Ivyacres

*June

Theme: Bring on Summer

ceegee*


----------



## Ivyacres

*JULY

THEME:* *"Favorite Golden Portrait"

OTTER









*


----------



## Ivyacres

*AUGUST

THEME: Best Friends

RevKev6**
*


----------



## Ivyacres

*SEPTEMBER

THEME: RAINBOW BRIDGE

WOLFEYE*


----------



## Ivyacres

*October*

*Theme: **Howl-o-ween* 
*
Neeko13









*


----------



## Ivyacres

*November 

Theme: **Goldens with Jobs

Cathy's Gunner*


----------



## Ivyacres

*DECEMBER

THEME: GOLDEN'S FIRST DECEMBER

LE MASTER









*


----------

